# Toshiba A300 driver



## aeifn (Oct 25, 2017)

Acpi_toshiba is loaded, but does not work on Toshiba A300 notebook. How to fix that?


```
[egor@h ~]$ kldstat
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
...
 8    1 0xffffffff82322000 53b0     acpi_toshiba.ko
...
[egor@h ~]$ sysctl -a|grep tosh
[egor@h ~]$
```


----------

